# Smok Xpro M65 (65watt) & Smok Vapor Chase Tank



## VapingSquid

Seems like Smok are just on a roll lately...

After just releasing the Xpro M line of devices (highest being M50 at 50w), here is the M65 (65w), which looks the same, so you may skip the vid:



But more interestingly, their new sub-ohm tank, the Smok Vapor Chase Tank (hmm, that name...):







http://www.smoktech.com/product_10135.html

What I find really amusing (but uplifting) is that they are taking a page out of Aspire's recent fiasco regarding the brass chimney and 'secret' wicking material - using stainless steel and punting organic cotton wicks.

Although, what is really cool, is that they provide 4 (yes, four) different kinds of replaceable coils for this tank!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Arthster

Sorry to High jack your thread but do you have any idea what chip the Xpro 50 has?


----------



## VapingSquid

Arthster said:


> Sorry to High jack your thread but do you have any idea what chip the Xpro 50 has?


No worries  as far as I know it is a proprietary chip from Smok. That's all I could find when I was researching before I bought the Xpro bt50

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

SO good to see all these original products coming out, as opposed to clones.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster

thanks @jl10101, Same thing I could find out.


----------



## VandaL

This was released too fast, it kinda pisses off all the people who went out and bought the M50 as soon as it released, so the life cycle is only 2 weeks now ?

This is what the place I purchased mine from has on their site,

"The previous one is 50W SMOK Xpro M50 Mini Box 18650 VW MOD. Now the factory as upgraded it to M65!

If you bought M50, we will still send you M50.

*Recent batches of SMOK xpro M65 will still come with "M50" marked on the body, but with updated chip*"

It's like why even released the M50 if you had a stable 65w chip with bluetooth ready to go? I won't be purchasing anymore Smok devices that's for sure.


----------



## stevie g

m50= sx330 v2


----------



## VandaL

Sprint said:


> m50= sx330 v2


I think SMOK make their own chip


----------



## stevie g

No one knows but I remember reading that, couldn't find the page though. I think they have good software engineers and are adding functionality to the yihi chips.


----------



## andro

VandaL said:


> This was released too fast, it kinda pisses off all the people who went out and bought the M50 as soon as it released, so the life cycle is only 2 weeks now ?
> 
> This is what the place I purchased mine from has on their site,
> 
> "The previous one is 50W SMOK Xpro M50 Mini Box 18650 VW MOD. Now the factory as upgraded it to M65!
> 
> If you bought M50, we will still send you M50.
> 
> *Recent batches of SMOK xpro M65 will still come with "M50" marked on the body, but with updated chip*"
> 
> It's like why even released the M50 if you had a stable 65w chip with bluetooth ready to go? I won't be purchasing anymore Smok devices that's for sure.


i start to feel the same as you .......but about every brand . thats why i just keep it simple now.( and my favoutite device is still the semovar that as only 15w)


----------



## stevie g

andro said:


> i start to feel the same as you .......but about every brand . thats why i just keep it simple now.( and my favoutite device is still the semovar that as only 15w)


That Semovar looks like a classy device... somewhere around the Provari range. What are your thoughts on it?.


----------



## andro

Sprint said:


> That Semovar looks like a classy device... somewhere around the Provari range. What are your thoughts on it?.


extremely well made . and never got a problem with it. didnt have to clean or change anything when i got it. just worked out of the box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

That's nice @andro then you can get down too the part that really matters. Offer admiring the boddy work,and that's the vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 360twin

Really like the look (and the features) of that tank!


----------



## gripen

@360twin I agree it really looks good


----------



## Dubz

It seems the M50 is upgradeable to 65watts...
http://www.smoktech.com/product_10128.html

The Xpro M65 plus takes 2 x 18650 batteries...
http://www.smoktech.com/product_10137.html


----------



## gripen

Ok that's a very nice feature if you can upgrade it too 65watts


----------



## Daniel

I'm beginning to feel it's a bit of a tit for tat on these devices , suppose in the end it comes to personal choice but exciting times it seems (until next month LOL)


----------



## VandaL

Dubz said:


> It seems the M50 is upgradeable to 65watts...
> http://www.smoktech.com/product_10128.html
> 
> The Xpro M65 plus takes 2 x 18650 batteries...
> http://www.smoktech.com/product_10137.html


I'm curious, how do I upgrade it. Can't seem to find any download link for an update on their site


The M65 PLUS seems to have a built in battery with the same capacity as the iStick 50w and also has temperature control  and it seems to be for Kanthal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

The IPV2 was also suppose to be up gradable from 50 to 65w. I never manages to get it right though... But then again I haven't really tried my utmost best either.


----------



## VandaL

Arthster said:


> The IPV2 was also suppose to be up gradable from 50 to 65w. I never manages to get it right though... But then again I haven't really tried my utmost best either.


Don't think the normal IPV2 is upgradeable, last I checked it runs a non upgradeable SX chip. The IPV 2s and IPV3 have the upgradeable chips

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Tanks @VandaL, That was pretty much what I started to think when my PC did not read the MOD, Well honestly I thought "enough with this tomfoolery... lets vape" and just haven't tried again, but thanks for that. leaves me with more time to vape.


----------



## LandyMan

VandaL said:


> I'm curious, how do I upgrade it. Can't seem to find any download link for an update on their site


Same here


----------



## LandyMan

VandaL said:


> I'm curious, how do I upgrade it. Can't seem to find any download link for an update on their site


Same here


----------



## free3dom

VandaL said:


> I'm curious, how do I upgrade it. Can't seem to find any download link for an update on their site



I don't think the update has been released yet - they probably just decided to put out some fires in regards to the m50 owners complaining about the announcement of the m65 - while the update is being finalized 

I'm sure it will pop up in a bit...of course vapers are the most impatient lot ever to grace the planet so they'd better hurry the  up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen

Nice way to put it @Free3dom.when it comes yo patients we us vapers got the short end of the string

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

gripen said:


> Nice way to put it @Free3dom.when it comes yo patients we us vapers got the short end of the string



I wouldn't say we have no patience, Its more a question of we like to get our sh!t as soon as possible 

EDIT:

With a side order of hop to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gripen

Hahahaha good way to put it @Arthster


----------



## Mike43110

VandaL said:


> I'm curious, how do I upgrade it. Can't seem to find any download link for an update on their site
> 
> 
> The M65 PLUS seems to have a built in battery with the same capacity as the iStick 50w and also has temperature control  and it seems to be for Kanthal


I am in the process I feel returning my iStick (fasttech allows returns, yay - felt the threads were too dodgy) and now saw this... 

Screw BT, I want temp control! 
For the price ($70) it's amazing! You pay $20 for the temp control over the new istick and the box is a little prettier!


----------



## gripen

@Mike53110 that fantastic.and not that expensive either


----------



## Arthster

Temp control? Seriously? Ok I think I'm a little more intrigued.


----------



## VandaL

Mike43110 said:


> I am in the process I feel returning my iStick (fasttech allows returns, yay - felt the threads were too dodgy) and now saw this...
> 
> Screw BT, I want temp control!
> For the price ($70) it's amazing! You pay $20 for the temp control over the new istick and the box is a little prettier!


It's SMOK so I do not have high hopes. Wait for a more reputable box mod maker whose known to use GREAT chips ie Sigelei / P4y , say what you want about their device styling but P4y's boxes perform and recently Sigelei is rock solid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Mike43110 said:


> I am in the process I feel returning my iStick (fasttech allows returns, yay - felt the threads were too dodgy) and now saw this...
> 
> Screw BT, I want temp control!
> For the price ($70) it's amazing! You pay $20 for the temp control over the new istick and the box is a little prettier!



I love the M50, so this would IMO be a fantastic device - especially to replace the iStick 
It's not only prettier, it also feels much more like a quality device in your hand


----------



## gripen

@free3dom I agree with you on that one.


----------



## VandaL

Well hello there beautiful,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Also me I want a IPV mini... F#@ thats nice.


----------



## VandaL

Arthster said:


> Also me I want a IPV mini... F#@ thats nice.


The ipv MINI isn't much shorter then the IPV 2s but the forum factor is great. But with this device, if they smack 70w on the tin that's what you shall get. No need to bother with SMOK and iStick

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen

I want one


----------



## gripen

@VandaL do you now a price yet


----------



## VandaL

gripen said:


> @VandaL do you now a price yet


Nope, one of the P4Y guys friended me on facebook out of the blue so I looked at their page now n saw that. Their devices are always affordable so possibly $60-$80 max ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen

That's not bad at all @Vandal.thanx

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Add FX value and import duties and and, it will most probably rolling for about R1000 - R1400

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL

Arthster said:


> Add FX value and import duties and and, it will most probably rolling for about R1000 - R1400


Well local vape stores obviously don't purchase them at retail like us common folk so I would expect the price to be quite comparable to overseas, I know @Sir Vape does a pretty great job at this, the only draw back is they wait for 2nd batch of release so they can avoid DoA/faulty mods whch is totally understandable. Unfortunately I am impatient so when this bad boy drops it's MINE

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

VandaL said:


> Nope, one of the P4Y guys friended me on facebook out of the blue so I looked at their page now n saw that. Their devices are always affordable so possibly $60-$80 max ?



SAw the ipv Mini advertised on a few US sites for $55.90... use it, domt use it!


----------



## VandaL

Oliver Barry said:


> SAw the ipv Mini advertised on a few US sites for $55.90... use it, domt use it!


This is the Mini 2  70 WHATTTTTS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

VandaL said:


> This is the Mini 2  70 WHATTTTTS



Phuza thursday guy... Please forgive me!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## VandaL

http://www.smoktech.com/product_10137.html

The guy who does their PR must be on tik. The M65+ has now become the M80 plus. It's like the tech dudes tell him over lunch about how they have a working X watt device so he puts it up on their website as a final product when he gets back to his desk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

VandaL said:


> http://www.smoktech.com/product_10137.html
> 
> The guy who does their PR must be on tik. The M65+ has now become the M80 plus. It's like the tech dudes tell him over lunch about how they have a working X watt device so he puts it up on their website as a final product when he gets back to his desk



The M80 has got temperature control - so it gets a new name


----------



## VandaL

free3dom said:


> The M80 has got temperature control - so it gets a new name


Nope 65+ had it to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen

fantastic i want one


----------



## Ollie

Go home SMOK, you're drunk! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

VandaL said:


> Nope 65+ had it to



 (I did not know that)

Very hard be name to awarded for device with


----------



## andro

A link for the 65 w ? Anyone has it ?


----------



## free3dom

andro said:


> A link for the 65 w ? Anyone has it ?



The M50 is now actually the 65W...so this link is probably what you are after


----------



## andro

free3dom said:


> The M50 is now actually the 65W...so this link is probably what you are after


I saw that one just it doesnt say temlerature control. Thanks for the link


----------



## free3dom

andro said:


> I saw that one just it doesnt say temlerature control. Thanks for the link



The M65+ is now the M80, because they upgraded the chips with increased power 
So the M50 now has 65W but because they already released it they did not change the name. 
The M65+ was not yet released so they re-branded it as the M80+ 

Note how both devices got an extra 15W...I guess they worked some "fu" on their chips

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

